# new arrivals....all blues



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is a pic of my newly arrived shrimps....all are blue!  My passion for blue shrimps is just out of line 

















the bigger ones are Blue Dreams, and the smaller ones are Royale Blue Tigers
they are young so I don't know what sex they are...hopefully one of more will be female. 
I have 10 of them, so keeping fingers crossed.

Immm soooo excited, Immm sooo excited! My Hubby thinks Im daft, but I've wanted these Tigers for soooooo long, when I first saw them in Germany I was hooked right there and then.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow! they are beautiful. Super nice deep blue. Good luck with them


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Simply gorgeous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

